# Waveline DC pumps, what a piece of $$XX



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry I may sound bitter but I just don't have any good luck with my Waveline DC pump, at first out of the box the pump wasn't working I had the shop to look into it and somehow they had to bang the motor to make it work. Now the screws are rusting, and tonight we had a few brief power outages (lights were flickering in the house), the pump wasn't working and I thought it was something wrong, turned out it was set to the minimum so it wasn't pumping any water to the display tank.

The power went out twice and both times it lost the memory setting, generally when I feed the fish, I would have the pump powered down through Apex and it seems to be fine. Now I don't know what to do, should I replace the pump? What options do I have?

Much appreciate your help.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you have the first gen or second gen?

-dan


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

It's the first generation I believe.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO/E, if you want to stick with the DC pump, get the ReefOctopus Diablo DC pump. It's in the higher price bracket of the WaveLine/SpeedWave/Jebao "type" but CoralVue has excellent customer service. The DC5000 fried twice on my clients skimmer and I had a new unit (volute, NW, power supply and controller) in a week. I cannot say the same for WaveLine nor SpeedWave as it just took too long to get a satisfactory resolution; reply and just sending one component at a time.

When it comes to DC pumps, Abyzz and Royal Exclusive (RE/BubbleKing) are they only brands I would recommend with confidence. Not cheap by any means but when it comes to QC/QA, they are perfectionists to the 9's and not in the modal of mass production.

RE opened a US branch in FL and will be in operation later this year due to issues w/the N.A. distributor.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

htjunkie said:


> The power went out twice and both times it lost the memory setting, generally when I feed the fish, I would have the pump powered down through Apex and it seems to be fine. Now I don't know what to do, should I replace the pump? What options do I have?
> 
> Much appreciate your help.


With the Chinese DC pumps with an external controller if the power is off for a longer period of time (like an hour) they do lose their memory setting. Generally they don't lose their setting if its a quick flicker (mine doesn't anyways).

Hopefully power outages are not regular events for you. If this is really bothering you or you have applications that require you to have the pump off for a substantial period of time, you can control your pump settings with your Apex. If you have a full Apex - this is through the RS 232 (phone jack).

You will need a custom cable - I know someone else was selling these here or you can buy a cable through Reef Angel and customise the input to the RS232. Check RC if you need specifics (or just re-post).

That way the flow is controlled entirely through Apex and there is no external controller to mess with.

I've had a speedwave for 8 months without any problems. The impeller was not seated properly when it was shipped so I had to disassemble/reassemble it initially but that was the only issue I've ever had with it. I don't control it with Apex because I really don't have the need to (plus with 4 controls - I want to use it for stuff in the tank).

If you decide to get a new pump - just keep in mind the Diablo DC pumps ARE (as far as everyone knows) rebranded Waveline pumps. You will probably get better customer service with the reseller though. If the only issue you are having is because of power outages - I would just hang onto your Waveline. I'm sure you can get replacement screws from your vendor or come up with a DIY solution.

Another thought if its just power flickers is to get a UPS just for the pump - seems like overkill though.

Reeflo makes a nice reliable variable speed pump (just 3 settings I think).


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Diablos pump are the identical from what I've read and it will fail sooner or later. Not worth the risk for me. The gen 2 pumps are far superior as the faults in the previous generation have been fixed. Only time will tell.

I've get the second gen and keep the first gen for back up.

Just my 0.02

-dan


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

noy said:


> If you decide to get a new pump - just keep in mind the Diablo DC pumps ARE (as far as everyone knows) rebranded Waveline pumps.


WaveLines are a rebranded pump as well...just first to bring an "English named" DC pump at that format and pricepoint to the North American market .


----------

